
Jack Dorsey Almost Went to Facebook  - cdl
http://allthingsd.com/20131009/bilton-twitter-book-co-founder-jack-dorsey-almost-went-to-facebook-and-more/?mod=atdtweet
======
alphakappa
If it is true that he was reduced to the powerless role of chairman early on,
then what should I make of the story that he spends a full work-day at both
twitter and square? [1]

1\. [http://www.businessinsider.com/jack-dorsey-says-hes-
working-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/jack-dorsey-says-hes-
working-16-20-hours-a-day-at-square-and-twitter-2011-6)

~~~
adventured
A few things.

First, that article is from over two years ago.

Second, that article is itself three years after he was removed from the CEO
role.

From what I understand, after Ev was removed as CEO and as Biz Stone was on
the way out, Dorsey was basically invited to step back into an active product
role. There were numerous conflicts between Ev / Biz / Dorsey and Costolo has
a much better relationship with Dorsey.

~~~
jedc
And Dick Costolo said earlier this year (maybe late last year) that Jack
hasn't been involved on a day-to-day basis in quite a while.

------
joonix
What's the value of reading books like this? Seems like a gossip rag. We look
down at people who read celebrity tabloids but this is no different just
because the drama happens inside an office.

~~~
mcphilip
One obvious value of this "gossip rag": investors evaluating Twitter's IPO
getting an idea of the volatility in Twitter's management.

~~~
zht
... 2 years after the fact?

------
ojbyrne
I'm impressed at how quickly Nick Bilton's article, which is a fairly rich and
interesting narrative, is summarized with an "executive as celebrity" headline
that could easily appear in People magazine (if you substitute Hollywood for
tech).

------
ananth99
I wonder how the dynamics of the Valley would've changed had Dorsey moved to
Facebook? ;)

------
cmollis
not interesting.

~~~
gaius
Quite. I have no idea who this guy is, and thousands of people work at
Facebook.

~~~
spicyj
Jack Dorsey is the creator of Twitter and Square.

------
avty
The shutdown will likely cancel Twitter's IPO, they are not out of the woods
yet.

~~~
throwawayyyz
In terms of overall market conditions or what else?

